# Weak pygmy



## trimpy (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a small pygmy doe (2 yrs old) that cannot stand on her own. If you set her on her hooves she can stand move a little eat and drink ok. She is anemic and is getting red cell and nutri drench. I also gave her 2 doses of ivomec drench back to back days but she is not showing any improvement (3 days have past). When she is down, she is very wobbly and I usually have to prop her against something so she doesn't fall on her side. She seems alert and she poos and pees normal amounts and colors.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you have white tail deer in your area? Could she have been hit by another goat? Do you have a vet or very knowledgeable goat person who could physically look at your goat? What is her temp? What is she being fed? What type of minerals do you have? Have you done a fecal test to include coccidia?


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Do you have white tail deer in your area?
> Could she have been hit by another goat?
> Do you have a vet or very knowledgeable goat person who could physically look at your goat?
> What is her temp? What is she being fed?
> ...


In addition to those questions, I'll ask:

What dosage of ivermectin did you give?
What dosage of Red Cell are you giving?
Is she drinking normally?



_I'd also like to welcome you to BYH.  I wish we were meeting you under better circumstances. _


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a link that includes everything we did to save a very anemic doe Just a couple months ago.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21237


----------



## trimpy (Sep 19, 2012)

Ivomec 1% injectable given as drench, double dose for her weight... little under 1.5ml
She is with other goats and could have been hit. She stays clear normally and there are 2 others that seem to get picked on the most (unlikely)
She eats hay, poplar leaves, and some dumor goat chow.
Minerals are the goat only version I picked up at TSC.
No fecal test. My microscope just came in so should be able to check that out soon.
Red Cell dose is 2ml. (She is 35lb)
Nutridrench dose is 10ml, 3x a day.
Yes there are deer in the area.
She drinks when she is perkier and I stand her up. Few good slurps. I supplement with the drench gun if she isn't terribly interested. She does drink it though.
Her temp right now is 101.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you know if the weakness started with her back end? It may be Meningeal Worm.

Here are a couple of threads on it: 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16443
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15225


----------



## trimpy (Sep 19, 2012)

Update on worms. I think I identified barber pole and coccida

Excuse the quality. Cheap microscope and held my cellphone cam up to eyepiece 











I saw a few of each, but its my first time ever preparing the slide, so not sure its a great representation.


----------



## trimpy (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Do you know if the weakness started with her back end? It may be Meningeal Worm.
> 
> Here are a couple of threads on it:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16443
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15225


It was full body. She was just standing there and I could pick her up one day w/o her running away, she is usually very skittish. I put her in isolation and the next morning she wouldn't stand on her own. I could set her up and she would eat and drink and move a little. She would get tired after a little while and plop down. That progressed into weaker and weaker over the next 3 days to the point where she falls on her side and has a hard time holding her head up. Aside from the muscle weakness, anemia, and slightly puffy chin she eats, drinks, ruminates, and goes to the bathroom like normal.

Also, I have never seen any snails and only a couple slugs over the past 2 years. The deer used to travel through the area, but since we moved stuff in they keep their distance and bypass the corner of the land we keep the goats on.


----------



## elevan (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a doe get very weak due to coccidia , so I'd likely treat for it.

I would also probably add another class of dewormer to the mix if barberpole is suspected or present.  More information on barberpole management here .

I also give the Red Cell at a slightly higher dose personally.  6 ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours, then once per week until better .


----------



## trimpy (Sep 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I had a doe get very weak due to coccidia , so I'd likely treat for it.
> 
> I would also probably add another class of dewormer to the mix if barberpole is suspected or present.  More information on barberpole management here .
> 
> I also give the Red Cell at a slightly higher dose personally.  6 ml / 20-30# every 6-8 hours for 24 hours, then once per week until better .


Ill have some Valbazen tomorrow for her and sulmet solution for the coccidia. And will up the red cell. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trimpy (Sep 20, 2012)

I talked to a fellow goat owner at TSC and he said it has been a good year for worms a lice. Low and behold, she is covered in lice and I never thought to look in her fur like that as she doesn't itch or anything.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 20, 2012)

She should be feeling a lot better in a few days. She will take a while to recover and i would retreat her with the valbazene and sulmet in 21 days. Keep giving her Probiotics, Be careful about continued use of REd cell, it can cause an over dose of Copper and selenium.  but a few more days will be helpful. keep out grain for her or at least put it out fresh at least two times a day and as much as she wants to eat. Make sure you retreat for lice every 10 to 14 days for at least three treatments. 

valbazene should be given 3 days in a row.


----------

